

Golden Gate Ruby Conference Live Stream (starts at 9:30AM PST Friday 17th & Saturday 18th) - knowtheory
http://pivotallabs.com/gogaruco/

======
knowtheory
Here's the Schedule too: <http://gogaruco.com/schedule/>

------
knowtheory
The stream was down for a while, it's up and working now, but the audio is
kinda muffled. sounds like they're working on it.

------
knowtheory
Oh! and people are chilling in #gogaruco on freenode. :) Looks like there are
gonna be some interesting talks

------
jcapote
doesn't seem to work...

~~~
abstractbill
It's working for me. If you can give me some more details of what isn't
working for you, I'll see what I can do to fix it.

